# To the power walkers out there...



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

What have been your favorite brands or models of sneakers? I am committed to walking now, and my heels are hurtin'. My sneakers were great when new, but I waitressed for a long time and they've lost there cushioning. I'm willing to spend money for good quality. Also, has anyone heard of Prospecs, a new brand from Korea? The technology of their Power Walk line sounds amazing. There are very few reviews as of yet, but all good. Tempted.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I use Asics. It is best to determine how you pronate in order to buy a shoe that will assist you in walking correctly for long distances. Asics have proven best for me. You can buy walking shoes that will work well if you over or underpronate. Also neutral if you walk perfectly.


----------



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you sidepasser! I trust Asics, they get good reviews. I think I'll have to go shopping and try different models even though I'll probably buy online. Problem is we are so rural, we are far from a good variety of stores. When I go to one of our local family-run stores I feel obligated to buy. Even though I'd like to support their business, their prices are usually higher than I can get over the internet.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

As a reflexologist, I can tell you that I've changed the pronation of feet by a good hard rub. Before trying on shoes, go to a reflexologist and have your feet worked on at least once. You might also want to go to a chiropractor. If your spine is out of alignment (or your knees) you won't be able to put your weight correctly on your feet.

As to your basic question, I have used SAS walking shoes for years and love them. They are made in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I prefer running shoes over walking shoes. I have Adidas, Nike, Reebok, Ascis, and my favorite Sauconys that I rotate. I recommend having at least two pair to rotate (I just have lots because I'm a sucker for colorful shoes).


----------

